
Anderson family: On meat diet for 17 years - sridca
https://thenortheasttoday.com/archive/anderson-family-on-meat-diet-for-17-years/
======
sridca
20 years, actually. Here's the latest report:
[http://meatheals.com/2018/02/04/charlene-
andersen/](http://meatheals.com/2018/02/04/charlene-andersen/)

~~~
jansan
Thanks. The images in the other story were broken, and honestly I expected to
see something different :)

~~~
sridca
More images here:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20150512024032/https://zerocarbze...](http://web.archive.org/web/20150512024032/https://zerocarbzen.com/2015/03/09/zero-
carb-interview-the-andersen-family/)

And their Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/JoeCharlene8898](https://twitter.com/JoeCharlene8898)

------
_Schizotypy
Just an anecdotal report. Not even a case study. Worthless information.

~~~
sridca
'tis a good thing I did not have you adivising me you all those years ago,
otherwise I would not have healed myself from the chronic condition of 4 years
by going on an all-meat diet inspired by these anecdotes, eh?

No one actually suffering from physical ailments care one iota about "case
studies" (which more often than not tend to be epidemiological studies backed
by agenda-filled food industries); they are only interested in what actually
works and, given that doctors are increasing regurgitating what they learned
in school, self-experimenting to find out the facts of the matter for
themselves.

